# need more deer



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey this past slug weekend in minnesota was very dissapointing...saw 4 does and not one buck...is anyone else having troubles seeing bucks? i saw them quite a bit in the summer and now they are gone..across the gravel road at my neighbors place they shot a 13 10 8 pointers...so the reason im writing this is....Are there any inexpensive/effective ways to get deer and keep them at my farm? i have at least 5 miles of winding creek with fields all around it...food plots? minerals? is there anything i can do? thanks
Greatwhitehunter


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

We hunt up near Lake Vermillion in Cook, MN.

And I can tell you, not a lot of deer at all. Hardly heard any shots both days, and we only got 2, both does. Worst year ever.

I passed up on 6 does.

My bro saw 4 point buck, but couldn't get a good shot.

*Anyone else think the deer sightings was way less then usual?*

I think the warm weather had a lot to do to it.

Also, hardly saw any deer in trucks or on roofs on the way home.

:sniper:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

That's what my topic is talking about. It was pathetic this year and I'm ****** I spent $140 on a tag to shoot a spike. Nothing was moving around except some does and the young bucks.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

very very dissapointing year..hopefully rut will start this week and colder weather for this wknd


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

A friend said deer need *TWO* cold periods before the rut usually starts.

Is this usually correct?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been wondering about the way of things all season. The grouse are acting wierd this year. I didn't see much for deer movement. Didn't reall hear that many shots this weekend. The ducks have been great. I think the weird weather has really affected the game.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have talked to a lot of different groups from all over northern Minnesota and they all have similar reports....slow. It is too early to call foul but I am skeptical of the DNR reports about deer numbers. Maybe the grouse deal burnt me too bad this year.

Hopefully it will get better with colder weather.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Greatwhitehunter3 I would try planting some food plots for them and give them some minerals. Ive read in Field and Stream that planting some pine trees can really attract the deer because they offer protection from the wind and cover for them to hide in.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Plant food plots and make sure they can sustain heavy feeding throughout the year. If you plant it....they will come.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

The Mn DNR has no clue as to the # of Deer, They have sold a bill of goods that is totalBS to sell licenses. As one who is out alot I can tell you the numbers simply are not there. There are pockets of private land that the DNR can't mismanage that hold deer but by and large the public land in Minnesota has been totally overhunted{killing as many does as possible as encouraged by DNR},way to many hunters,wolves etc and I for one have been sick of the pap from the DNR for a few years now.My reports are about the same , :******: guys wondering where the hell are all these deer?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> A friend said deer need TWO cold periods before the rut usually starts.


Tell your friend to join the 21st century. The notion that cold weather causes the rut was scientifically disproven years ago. The rut is triggered by the length of the days (sunlight). The rut happens whether it is cold or hot. How else would you explain the rut in the warm southern states? However cold WILL influence overall deer movement. When the does move more because of cold weather during the rut so do the bucks.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what kind of food plots? anysuggestions?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When the doe puts off the smell, thats when rut starts, not when it gets cold. They are rutting hard. I put out two bottles of scent, and had bucks all around me. within 7 yards. They had no idea what was going on. They liked it so much I dropped one which was walking infront of another buck. After I shot the first one I grunted, and the second buck came back not 30 seconds later.

They are rutting. I never saw a real nice buck in the daylight. I only put in two mornings and two nights however.

ND will be much different this weekend. They are chasin tail all over, and have been for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Greatwhitehunter.....

Call any of the food plot seed company's (Tecomantee, biologic, etc.) They will need to know ....ph of soil, location, etc. Then they will help you set up the perfect food plot for you situation.

Chuck


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> When the doe puts off the smell, thats when rut starts, not when it gets cold. They are rutting hard. I put out two bottles of scent, and had bucks all around me. within 7 yards. They had no idea what was going on. They liked it so much I dropped one which was walking infront of another buck. After I shot the first one I grunted, and the second buck came back not 30 seconds later.
> 
> They are rutting. I never saw a real nice buck in the daylight. I only put in two mornings and two nights however.
> 
> ND will be much different this weekend. They are chasin tail all over, and have been for about 3 weeks.


What brand of scent do you use?

Is it doe sent?

:sniper:


----------

